# tank sprung a leak



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

this is horrible, i come home to find out that my 30g that i keep my juvi irritan in has sprung a leak at the very bottom. the mess has been cleaned up by my brother, it is halfway empty right now and still leaking very slowly.. gotta go figure out what to do now. wish me luck guys..


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

good luck!!!


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

that suxx bro good luck


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

hey spazzy if you need a tank i have one for you if you wanna pick it up just a thought you know


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Put something over top of the hole the cover it up. Get somthing with a hollow bottom and put like silicone glue in the hole. You could try it if it's 1 of those long cracks to.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

man up


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

got things under control for the moment.. had to play musical chairs with my p's. they each had to move tanks.


----------



## kiddynamite (May 10, 2004)

man , that sucks , good luck.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah that sucks haha ir emember when i bought my 75 gal put it in my room filled it up and it leaked everywehre my room was flooded thank god i dont have carpet..good luck to ya


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved to equipment forum


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

get some aquarium silicone sealant stuff and cover it right up







that worked for mine


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hardware store quick, silicone!!! Hey its automatic water changes heheh, j/k


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

heh, it's like doing a 100% water change, i moved my irritan to my rhom tank, and my rhom to his new tank that i was cycling. it has been completely cycled for the past two weeks, i've just been lazy about moving him. i'm going to reseal the tank as soon as all the water has leaked out. i left maybe two gallons left at the bottom. i didn't feel like scooping out the rest after all the work i had to do today.


----------



## Lex (Oct 17, 2004)

oh maan...good luck...

how long was the 30g operating fine before it sprung the leak???


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

SpAzZy said:


> heh, it's like doing a 100% water change, i moved my irritan to my rhom tank, and my rhom to his new tank that i was cycling. it has been completely cycled for the past two weeks, i've just been lazy about moving him. i'm going to reseal the tank as soon as all the water has leaked out. i left maybe two gallons left at the bottom. i didn't feel like scooping out the rest after all the work i had to do today.
> [snapback]822393[/snapback]​










thats what you get for being lazy


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

Lex said:


> oh maan...good luck...
> 
> how long was the 30g operating fine before it sprung the leak???
> [snapback]822611[/snapback]​


i had my irritan in there since mid october. the tank is pretty old, i didn't just buy it. i'd say it's a good 10 years old, my cousin gave me it in october. i felt the silicone and it's not even stuck to the glass anymore, it feels really old and fragile. i might just buy a new tank, but that'll be a little bit, i'm tapped out from christmas.


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

SpAzZy said:


> i had my irritan in there since mid october. the tank is pretty old, i didn't just buy it. i'd say it's a good 10 years old, my cousin gave me it in october. i felt the silicone and it's not even stuck to the glass anymore, it feels really old and fragile. i might just buy a new tank, but that'll be a little bit, i'm tapped out from christmas.
> [snapback]822714[/snapback]​


i told you if you want a 30gal for nothing like a year old ,you can have ,all good man


----------

